# TV1 and TV2



## dshinnick (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm new to Dish. I understand the idea of TV1 and TV2 from the perspective of watching shows; each TV can watch something different.

What I don't get is the *recording* aspect of it. What is the effect of recording to TV1 vs TV2? My concern comes from the fact that I'm in a motorhome, with a King dome with a single LNB. My dome only passes one sat signal down to the 722k, which is connected to the dome via the SAT1 port; nothing is plugged into SAT2 input on the dvr. I'd like to just disable SAT2, so the dvr will never try to record anything from it, but i don't believe that's possible. If the DVR ever tries to record anything from SAT2 it gives me a signal loss error, and I have to into the setup/satellite pointing screen and direct it back to the SAT1 input.

When I see "TV2" in my guide for a show to be recorded, might that mean that the receiver is going to try to record the show via the SAT2 input (which has nothing connected to it)?

thanks for the help-

dave


----------



## saberfly (Apr 5, 2010)

On my 722 it has a splitter on the incoming line and that gives you TV1 and TV2 ability. The nice thing is you can set the receiver to automatically record to TV2 so you can watch TV1 with no interruptions. If you put the receiver in single mode it gives you picture in picture option which is nice since you can pause 1 show, do picture in picture, watch a second show while the other is paused, when you get to a commercial on the second show you can pause that one, switch back to the other and resume until a commercial again. You wont ever have to watch commercials again! So just a splitter on the input gives you 2 shows, at least on my setup anyway.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

On your 722k, keep the receiver into Dual mode instead of Single mode. In Preferences, Record Plus, DISABLE the record plus feature. In that configuration, some recording setup with the TV1 (usually IR) remote will only use the TV1 output (and the TV2 UHF Pro remote only uses the TV2 output). It is possible for the TV1 output to be using the tuner 2 coax connection, but if you don't explicitly set that in the Point Dish screen and leave the receiver in Dual with Record Plus disabled, you shouldn't run into that situation. It is as close as I can think of to "disable" tuner 2 - you would be shown a conflict screen if you try to setup to Sat recordings at the same time instead of attempting to use the other sat tuner.

If you see TV2 in the Guide / Daily Schedule, you could expect problems, but the symbol indicates which OUTPUT will be used. That isn't necessarily the same as which TUNER will be used.

You would not be able to use a Separator to supply both tuners from your dome - it doesn't have what is built into the DPP switches to send tuner 1 needs in the lower frequency range and tuner 2 needs in the upper range. You might have marginal luck with a splitter that only passes DC on one leg (tuner 1) and then tuner 2 could record something at the same time as tuner 1 as long as they both wanted the same sat location. Not what I'd suggest, but you might see if it helps your situation if Record Plus disabled doesn't get you what you seek.


----------



## dshinnick (Dec 1, 2010)

Thanks for the in-depth reply. I will try that and post results. Any other thoughts/ideas are welcome too.

dave


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

dshinnick said:


> Any other thoughts/ideas are welcome too.
> 
> dave


I recommend a 211 and an EHD instead of a 722 for such use...


----------

